# Safari/Firefox for MAC OS 9.2



## Kaye (Jul 17, 2008)

I have been given a PowerBook G3, had to have a new OS 9.2 installed and lost Safari.  

How can I free download Safari and/or Firefox now; it has IE.

I am a novice with Mac and have a little PC knowledge and very basic computer language knowledge.

Thank you for your help.

Kaye   ----foundation008@gmail.com


----------



## fryke (Jul 18, 2008)

There are no versions of Safari or Firefox available for OS 9.2, only for Mac OS X. On OS 9.2 I recommend using iCab instead. -> http://www.icab.de/


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 18, 2008)

There's also WaMCom, but know that it is based off of Mozilla 1.3.1 and hasn't been updated since.


----------

